# 3D Printed Bath Bomb / Shampoo Bar Moulds



## Jeboz (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi All
Here's a question for people in the Australasia area. Does anyone know where these are available here abouts to buy? Surely someone must be jumping onto the bandwagon locally and making the wonderful mould shapes you can get in the US. 
Any ideas?
Jane


----------



## Deborah Long (Jun 6, 2019)

Gosh, maybe dive in and start a side business!  If you're looking for something like the Cada Soapery mold, it takes a bigger printer than the $400 type I see on Amazon.  If you decide to go that route, just make sure your printer can handle the size!  (I think 5" x5" x5").


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Deborah, I did think that as well. Trouble is I think the printers over here would be a lot more expensive than over there as well.


----------



## Relle (Jun 7, 2019)

Bath bomb moulds are readily available from suppliers here, you can also get moulds cheap from aliexpress, they would be too expensive to make here and get a return on a sale. You wouldn't be able to compete.


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 7, 2019)

Relle said:


> Bath bomb moulds are readily available from suppliers here, you can also get moulds cheap from aliexpress, they would be too expensive to make here and get a return on a sale. You wouldn't be able to compete.



I'm not sure we're talking about the same things. This is a three piece press similar to the pneumatic set which compresses the mix and gives a tighter feel than the metal or silcone ones. You just use hand pressure though to form it. Same as Cadasoapery on Etsy makes. None of these are on aliexpress or at least I can't find them (which wouldn't surprise me either). They cost $35 per piece to mail here.


----------



## Johnray (Jun 7, 2019)

I found this,

https://www.bathbombworld.com.au/barth-bomb-express-by-jason-creations

Then again if u want to build one, it should be quite simple to build. Or if u have a 3D file i can try and print it to see if it works.

Or I can design one and u can get a local shop to print it for u too


----------



## Relle (Jun 7, 2019)

I just went and had a look, a bit expensive at $72AUD landed in oz from the US. It's the postage that's a killer. I doubt anything like that is here as we don't have the population to support it. If you knew someone with a printer or somewhere where they print maybe they could have a go but you need a file for a start.


----------



## Johnray (Jun 7, 2019)

Relle said:


> I just went and had a look, a bit expensive at $72AUD landed in oz from the US. It's the postage that's a killer. I doubt anything like that is here as we don't have the population to support it. If you knew someone with a printer or somewhere where they print maybe they could have a go but you need a file for a start.



Do you have a picture or web of that item? I might be able to do up a file and then people can just go to their local shop to print it

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2255431[URL]https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2255431[/URL]

This might be what you are looking for. But from my experience in 3D printing, you'd have to print high quality filament because 3D prints aren't as strong as you think they are


----------



## Deborah Long (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2701038

@Johnray  - this is the file that we used to make mine! It's complete and it works WONDERFULLY!

ETA:  We used PLA filament to print it and it's plenty strong!  I love mine!  We opted not to print the heart, but I am allowed to change my mind about that one!  lol


----------



## Johnray (Jun 7, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2701038
> 
> @Johnray  - this is the file that we used to make mine! It's complete and it works WONDERFULLY!
> 
> ETA:  We used PLA filament to print it and it's plenty strong!  I love mine!  We opted not to print the heart, but I am allowed to change my mind about that one!  lol



That is good to know, did you print the mould with 100% infill?


----------



## Deborah Long (Jun 7, 2019)

ummm - no clue!  lol  What does that mean?  It was printed from the file on thingiverse...


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry, I've been out all day. 

This is the info on a selling site of these in the US -
'Please note that these molds are 3D printed with PLA plastic and are HAND WASH ONLY. Please only wash with cold water as high temperatures can melt and deform the mold. Please do not soak molds in water as they can retain water and activate your bombs****

****Molds are sanded smooth on the inside of the cup where the bath bomb would form and then washed. This provides the smoothest bath bomb possible with these molds****'

I didn't know you could get them printed at a local shop. There are lots of free designs/codes available here https://www.yeggi.com/q/bath+bombs+molds/ for the Yeggi model.


----------



## Johnray (Jun 8, 2019)

Jeboz said:


> Sorry, I've been out all day.
> 
> This is the info on a selling site of these in the US -
> 'Please note that these molds are 3D printed with PLA plastic and are HAND WASH ONLY. Please only wash with cold water as high temperatures can melt and deform the mold. Please do not soak molds in water as they can retain water and activate your bombs****
> ...



If you google prototyping service in aus you'd be able to send the file to them to get a quote from them which includes mailing. I just started at soap making and have not got on to studying bath bombs yet. I'll see if i can get it printed in my uni lab and if it works out fine i can mail it to you


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 8, 2019)

Johnray said:


> If you google prototyping service in aus you'd be able to send the file to them to get a quote from them which includes mailing. I just started at soap making and have not got on to studying bath bombs yet. I'll see if i can get it printed in my uni lab and if it works out fine i can mail it to you



Ooh - exciting! That would be wonderful. I'll bet your uni printer will be better than the $300 roughly home made job I was thinking of buying. 
 I was using a wonderful laser cutter at uni a few years ago and just loved it. I would love a 3D printer as well. I'll look into the prototyping servie as well.
Thank you so much and Deborah as well.


----------



## Johnray (Jun 8, 2019)

Jeboz said:


> Ooh - exciting! That would be wonderful. I'll bet your uni printer will be better than the $300 roughly home made job I was thinking of buying.
> I was using a wonderful laser cutter at uni a few years ago and just loved it. I would love a 3D printer as well. I'll look into the prototyping servie as well.
> Thank you so much and Deborah as well.



I'll update you again! 

P.S. The print is covered in my fees but the lab closes in a week!


----------



## Jeboz (Jun 8, 2019)

There's even a 3D file to create a multi bar soap cutter!! https://www.thingiverse.com/make:319577
Quite a few other bits required and not for the faint hearted, I believe!


----------



## DMCC (Sep 20, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2701038
> 
> @Johnray  - this is the file that we used to make mine! It's complete and it works WONDERFULLY!
> 
> ETA:  We used PLA filament to print it and it's plenty strong!  I love mine!  We opted not to print the heart, but I am allowed to change my mind about that one!  lol



What is the width of the mold?


----------



## Dahila (Sep 20, 2019)

We have supplier of these in Canada, I already have like 6 molds from them,  They booming with business.


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 20, 2019)

@DMCC - The outside of the mold is 3.25" - the inside (or the diameter of your product) is 2.5"


----------



## DMCC (Sep 20, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @DMCC - The outside of the mold is 3.25" - the inside (or the diameter of your product) is 2.5"


That’s what I thought.  Thank you!


----------

